# Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??



## Baddy89 (25. September 2006)

Hi,
da ich nun öfters Wels gefangen habe, hatte ich selbige filetiert.
Dies gab 6 schöne Filetscheiben. Filet stimmt nur halb, da ich aus Bequemlichkeitsgründen die Haut drangelassen habe, da diese schwer abging.

Habt ihr nun Tipps für mich, wie ich die Filets zubereiten kann ? Am besten mit Haut, wenn nicht, wie ich die Haut leicht abbekomme?

Räuchern wäre auch möglich. Vielen Dank schonmal, zähle auf das Board =)

Gruß Baddy

P.S.: Momentan sind die Filets eingefroren, aber da wir noch nie Wels gegessen haben, wollen wir sie erstmal probieren, bevor wir mehr fangen. Danke.


----------



## Nauke (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> ... da wir noch nie Wels gegessen haben, wollen wir sie erstmal probieren, bevor wir mehr fangen. Danke.



Fangt damit erst gar nicht an. Schmeckt fürchterlich 

Verpackt die eingefrorenen Filets in kleine Styroporboxen und schickt sie mir
zu:m 

Spass beiseite, kannst sie beruhigt mit Haut braten aber schön knusprig|wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??*

Hallo Baddy,

kommt darauf an, wie groß Deine Welse waren. Ab einer gewissen Größe, ich sage mal so ab 80/90cm solltest Du auf jeden Fall die Haut abziehen und die darunterliegende gelbliche Fettschicht peinlichst sauber entfernen, denn diese schmeckt fürchterlich (Kotz-smilie).

Wünsche dir aber auf jeden Fall einen guten Apetit!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Baddy89 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??*

Hi, danke, ja, das ist bei vielen Fischen so, dass der Fisch ab ner gewissen Größe einfach nimmer so schmeckt. Meine Filets, haben eine ganz kleine Schicht in der Höhe, der Rückengräte gehabt. Habe sie entfernt.
Waren alles Portionsfische zwischen 30-45 Centimetern.
Dachte zwar da wird net viel dran sein, aber wenn man die sauber filetiert bekommt man schöne Stükchen raus.

Ok. Habe bisjetzt die Varianten:

-braten

Was gibt es noch? Geht räuchern ??


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??*

Wenn Du wieder mal von den kleinen fängst, würde ich empfehlen sie im ganzen zu Räuchern.


----------



## hans albers (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??*

moin..
also wels ab 1,00 meter
finde ich persönlich nicht mehr so lecker,
hat nen leicht modrigen geschmack.
kleinere, wie zanderfänger schon meinte,
 im ganzen räuchern,
oder filets braten oder im bierteig ausbacken.

greetz

hans


----------



## Baddy89 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??*

Ok. Aber nich dass du denkst ich hätte da hauchdünne Häppchen  Gab schon ordentliche Portionsstückchen, ähnlich den tiefgefrorenen Schollenfilets aus der Kühltieftruhe 

Wie ist das bei der Lake ?? Einfach nur Salz wie beim Aal oder ruhig ordentlich Gewürze,etc rein ??

Ok, nun wären wir bei:

Ausbraten und Räuchern


----------



## Baddy89 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??*

Nix anderes als Räuchern und Braten möglich.


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??*

schau mal hier: http://www.tamkat.sky.hl-users.com/Fisch/fisch_index.html
und hier: http://www.seigott.com/essen+trinken/welsrez.htm
ist einiges bei.


----------



## Baddy89 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??*

Hey, danke. Die Seite mit der Rezeptesammlung ist klasse !!

Habe mir für heute abend das hier ausgesucht:

*Wels mit Kartoffelkruste*

*( 4 Personen )*

*Kategorien*


Fisch
Gemüse
 *Zutaten*

    3   Rote Zwiebeln     -- etwa 120 g 800 Gramm  Mangold 200 Gramm  Kartoffeln 1 Bund  Glatte Petersilie     ; Salz, Pfeffer 300 Gramm  Welsfilet     -- 4 Stücke 1 Essl. Olivenöl 100 ml  Gemüsebrühe 1 Essl. Gekörnter Senf       *Zubereitung*

 Den Backofen auf 180GradC vorheizen. Zwiebeln schälen und in Streifen schneiden. Gemüse und Petersilie waschen. Mangold putzen und Stiele und Grün in feine Streifen schneiden. Petersilie hacken.

Kartoffeln schälen, reiben, leicht auspressen und mit Petersilie, Salz und Pfeffer würzen.

Wels salzen und pfeffern, Kartoffeln obenauf verteilen. In einer ofenfesten Pfanne bei mittlerer Hitze Öl erhitzen, nicht rauchen lassen.

Fisch bei schwacher Hitze darin auf der Kartoffelseite in etwa 4 Minuten goldbraun braten, wenden und im Ofen (Mitte, Umluft 160GradC) etwa 7 Minuten backen.

Inzwischen in einem Topf Brühe erhitzen. Zwiebeln darin etwa 1 Minute garen. Mangold etwa 3 Minuten mitgaren. Mit Salz, Pfeffer und Senf würzen. Mit dem Wels servieren.

Zubereitungszeit: etwa 30 Minuten

Pro Portion etwa: 685 kJ/165 kcal (davon Fettkalorien: 142 kJ/34 kcal)

19 g Eiweiss, 4 g Fett, 13 g Kohlenhydrate
:Erfasser       : TAMKAT
atum          : 19.10.2004   *Quelle*

 Ilka Spiess
aus: Low Fat für
Geniesser

Klasse! Danke euch allen


----------



## Baddy89 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??*

Also habe mir jetzt mal zur Probe 2 Filets gepackt, gesalzt, gepfeffert und mit Zitrone beträufelt. 
Dann noch in Mehl gewälzt und schön kross gebraten !

Meine Fresse schmeckt das geil !! Da kommt kein Zander mit.


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. September 2006)

*AW: Wie verwerte ich meine Welsfilets ??*

Würde die kleinen Welse zum Räuchern mit grobem Salz trockensalzen und bei niedriger Temperatur garen.


----------

